# Grizzly G1023RLX 10" 3HP saw with extended table



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey *HP*, did you stick a photo of the saw up on your wall…?

How about a few happy snaps of it contently snuggling up to you in your workshop.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

I recently bought the same saw, I wanted a full 3 HP saw and better dust collection than my G0715P offered. I am having a hard time getting everything level and the missing hardware has slowed the process considerable. I agree about the quality vs price.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

re. the fence.

My old Beisemyer weighs a ton, due to using quite heavy gage steel extrusions.

Compare the weight of the Shop Fox to the Beis and I'll bet you a nickel there's quite the difference.


----------



## bp2878 (Jan 5, 2019)

> re. the fence.
> 
> My old Beisemyer weighs a ton, due to using quite heavy gage steel extrusions.
> 
> ...


Yes, big difference in weight. The shop fox one isn't light, but it is much light than the beisemeyer. Once I finish the dresser I'm currently building, I think I'm going to take a day and strip and paint my biesemeyer and throw it on the new saw. Then again I probably won't, too much other stuff to build. good thought though.


----------



## bp2878 (Jan 5, 2019)

What are you having trouble leveling? I read about some having issues with the left wing not being perfectly flat, but mine was fine.


> I recently bought the same saw, I wanted a full 3 HP saw and better dust collection than my G0715P offered. I am having a hard time getting everything level and the missing hardware has slowed the process considerable. I agree about the quality vs price.
> 
> - TechTeacher04


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Disappointing that they've replaced the right wing with more melamine extension table. Those extensions are always crap, even from the big boys.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

Update, I have been able to get everything level. The problem was the L iron on the front of the saw that the square tube for the fence mounts too. Made my first cuts yesterday. So far so good.


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

We have two of the same saw bought without the extensions in our shop. Instead of adding the Grizzly extensions we went with Vega fence systems and have added Wixey DRO systems. VERY HAPPY with our saws! Since the Vega has a microadjustment and the Wixey reads down to the 1/1000 (not that you need to be that accurate) this combination more or less does the same as an Incra (not knockng the Incra at all).

In particular, the Wixey digital readout was a great improvement taking the guesswork out of reading the red line (which was really bad with the Shop Fox to far from the tape). We have Wixey on our planer and the depth gauge for router table.

Have an Incra fence on one of our Router tables. It is a great fence but they are extremely slow (as in up to 4 months) on shipping. We will be adding another Incra to our other Router table but the Vega/Wixey combination is good enough I think for our Table Saws as we cannot use the combination (with router) on them (clearance issue to right side of tablesaw).


----------

